# Pics from the park



## jbm150 (Apr 12, 2009)

Let me first say that my pics will be nowhere near as good as those in other posts so forgive me for that.  I just don't have the camera for that (I have a Canon Powershot SX100 IS which has a great zoom for a P&C but terrible macros) Also, I am hoping if anyone bears through the graininess, they may be able to help me ID some of these critters.  I took these from a park not far from my house in South Florida:






Orchard spider _Leucauge venusta_







Golden silk orbweaver _Nephila clavipes_







She's feeding on a large beetle







These are one of my favorite (non T) spiders







Sooty dancers mating _Argia lugens_







Long-tailed skipper _Urbanus proteus_







These webs are everywhere, big hammock, lots of leaves, don't know what kind of spider







Here's the lady of the house, some sort of orb weaver
Any help?







Same species, smaller individual







Silver argiope _Argiope argentata_







She had a neat habit of "tucking" her abdomen when I got closer







I think this is a brown widow egg sac _Latrodectus geometricus_
No female would come out  







Paper wasps _Polistes annularis_







I hope someone can tell me what I'm looking at here...







Another unknown orb weaver, any ideas?







She was defensive and would threat pose if I got close  







Some...thing...







Brown anole _Anolis segrei_ saying goodbye

Thanks for checking out the pics, I'm really getting the photography bug...for bugs...ok, bad pun


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (May 11, 2009)

great pics i love the n.clavipes- amazing
andy


----------



## TheDarkInfinity (May 11, 2009)

Awesome pics!! I believe the one in the palm frond is a Eriophora ravilla, Tropical Orbweaver. I am not sure about the one in the hammock.


----------



## jbm150 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks guys for the compliments.  I posted the two unknown spider pics in the true spider forum and we figured out that the hammock spider was a tropical tent spider _Cyrtophora citricola_ or a very closely related species.  Pretty cool, its a non-native, communal spider thats only recently been found in florida.  And yes indeed, the second seems to be _Eriophora ravilla_.  I've been checking more palms in different locations but I've yet to find anymore.


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 12, 2009)

Great finds!  If it weren't for the retirement communities, oppressive humidity, my relatives & Disney, I'd move back.  Those N. clavipes are fantastic!


----------

